# Cowl Gasket Help!



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

I have an 1999 Mercury 25hp 2 stroke and need a new upper cowl gasket. I can only find the gasket if I buy the whole cowl(which I don't need).

Is there somewhere I can buy a generic gasket? I took the staples out and was going to glue the gasket to the cowl.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Merc/Mercury/2002/1025301ZD/TOP COWL/parts.html 

Is Part #7 (17773A2) what you need? 

http://seaway.wss-pro.com/pages/Oem...ARINER)/Cowls/02-002-18583-1960/COMMON1021807 Part #2

http://www.anchormarineinc.com/page...NER)/Top_Cowl/02-002-803127-2330/COMMON105083

http://www.boatpartssource.com/page...arine/20_JET_1B000001_&_Up_(MERCURY)/Top_Cowl

http://lauderdalemarina.com/fiche_s...utboard Motors&make=MERCURY&year=0&fveh=36107

Still a few around...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

> http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Merc/Mercury/2002/1025301ZD/TOP COWL/parts.html
> 
> Is Part #7 (17773A2) what you need?
> 
> ...




I ordered some parts from boats.net today. They show the gasket I need as #7, but to the right it says "obsolete" and it only comes with a new cowl.

I'll try those other places.

Thanks


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i need one too, let me know what you find, maybe a "group buy"


----------



## Alex_Brower (Jul 1, 2011)

I need some help with this...I have an 8hp Mariner/Mercury that I removed the gasket off the cowl when it rotted, now the motor rattles constantly without it. Is it a piece i can pick up at a West Marine or need to order online?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you have a piece of the cowl gasket, cut a crossection to obtain the profile.
Then check online for extrusions that match the profile.

examples...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&xhr=t&q=gasket+edge+extrusions&cp=22&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1262&bih=562&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

> http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Merc/Mercury/2002/1025301ZD/TOP COWL/parts.html
> 
> Is Part #7 (17773A2) what you need?
> 
> ...



I ended up ordering one from Boat Part Source since they were in Tampa. They called back and said the gasket was now $197 instead of $32! I called my local dealer and they said the same thing as Mercury changed their pricing.

i called Sea Way in WA. They had one left at $32 and I got it in three days! Other places directed me towards them as they have hard to find parts.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

While we are on a cowl thread I need to figure out a better adhesive for my Nisan gasket LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

> While we are on a cowl thread I need to figure out a better adhesive for my Nisan gasket LOL


My merc dealer said use contact cement


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

On some older outboards the cowl seal was attached using monel staples.
After removing what's left of the old seal and staples,
I've straightened out the old staples to attach the new seal.
With the new seal in place it's easy enough to push the staples
through the original cowl holes/seal skirt and bend the ends over to hold.
If the old staples were too brittle, monel safety wire bent to shape did the job.


----------

